# Any thoughts on getting a colostomy?



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

I have mixed feelings about it. At the very least, it has more public awareness and acceptance than leaky gas.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

But it is risky in that it may not fix the problem. Personally I would not even consider it until I have tried all other methods.


----------



## Optimistical (Jan 7, 2018)

I also have mixed feelings towards it. I'm currently doing an SNS trial and just not seeing the kind of results I was expecting..Feeling really depressed right now. I used to be 100% against going the bag route, but I'm starting to wonder if it might be worth it.


----------



## Optimistical (Jan 7, 2018)

Pure.Melodrama - did your rectopexy, now that's its presumably healed, provide you with any level of relief in symtpoms?


----------



## Optimistical (Jan 7, 2018)

Melodrama - what happened after your rectopexy? Were symptoms exactly the same?


----------



## Optimistical (Jan 7, 2018)

Thats too bad it didnt reverse it, but I guess thats the case for most with a rectopexy. Good luck with your colostomy procedure, hope it goes smoothly and you get your life back. I am not sure I'd even get a referral for a colostomy, but it;s definitely an option I'd consider down the road if everything else fails.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2018)

A person with a physically damaged and elongated anus and rectum can´t expect much improvements from exercises.


----------



## Optimistical (Jan 7, 2018)

@Mariano - what do you mean by physically damaged and elongated anus and rectum? Please elaborate - does this have to do with prolapse, intussecption or descending perineum

@Melodrama - When I said I wasn't sure I would get a referral, I meant I do not think a doctor or my doctor specifically would give me a referral for a bag and there's no way I would pay 30k out of pocket for it. I just can't see a doctor giving me this option, so while it might be possible for others, I dont think my doctor would give me the go-ahead. You have to be referred and approved to get this procedure, at least where I live and in most countries with public healthcare.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2018)

A user here stated that the doctors told him that his rectum and sphincters were heavily damaged so probably that´s why is harder to get positive results from exercises. On the other hand i don´t have any damage (at least nothing detected by doctors) on sphincters and my only rectal problem was the internal prolapse that was fixed. According to my surgeon i only have weak muscles and i´m working on them.


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

Mariano did they happen to also mention what was recommended to supposidly fix a problem of an elongated/damaged anus and internal rectum? Or was that not so much provided only the information that physical exercises wouldn't provide much relief at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2018)

I don´t remember.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2018)

Congrats Pengu, that´s another big change i feel too, the anal canal length increased, well, maybe it´s not exactly that, maybe is the unused muscles that started to work normal. Remember to rest somedays.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

MarianoZab said:


> Congrats Pengu, that´s another big change i feel too, the anal canal length increased, well, maybe it´s not exactly that, maybe is the unused muscles that started to work normal. Remember to rest somedays.


What exercises are you doing ?


----------



## DrumminBass99 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'd have no problem getting a bag + getting sewed if it meant 100% results. SNS doesn't seem like an option for me because what little PTNS I've done with my TENS machine made my bladder issues worse.

I have no idea how I'd get referred for an colostomy though. I know that a few users her had the procedure, maybe they can post their approach.


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

Drummin most studies relating to PTNS and all that state results take up to 3 months before they start showing signs of improvement for incontinence and other problems that is. I believe you should continue the PTNS if its of no financial or other issue to you minus the bladder problems, your main issue is with the colon i imagine since youre on these boards so why not continue, are the worsening bladder problems a precursor to something else that youve been told of?


----------



## Smells_and_Bells (Jan 14, 2018)

@drumminbass99

I dont think you can get a referral for a colostomy, you need to have a doctor in the GI field that youve been to already and knows your case.


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

I asked my consultant without having read or heard of this suggestion for LG previously. She said I'd struggle to find a surgeon who would do it when physically I seem fine. Agree entirely that a bag is far more socially accepted than LG symptoms. Actually I would swap an arm, a foot, a hand, for not having LG ... at least then I could work...

The consultant I saw also said getting a bag might not resolve flatulence, sweating, rectal tension etc. I wouldn't know either way, but no way I would get it done unless I knew for sure it fully resolves LG



lone_wolf777 said:


> I have mixed feelings about it. At the very least, it has more public awareness and acceptance than leaky gas.


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

your anus to my knowledge doesnt secrete smelly odors by itself alone like sweat or the pits do, so with the bag it eliminates all feces from entering the canal correct? Most likely killing off anyway for smell odor to even reach the anus and therefor being leaked out.

I would never go the bag route with the knowledge i have know and improvements i've seen from exercise, i would suggest all seriously consider doing a decent exercise/diet regimen and really follow it for atleast a month, I would say thats the bare minimum to get some fair results.

Really give it everything and dedicate yourself to following it for a month, and I can promise you that you will see improvements.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I really wish to be able to put the stories of whoever had benefits from excercises out there. It wouldn’t hurt to even keep a diary of the whole muscle build program, as I always suggested. So anyone who is willing to or who is already working out, please let us hear your voices.


----------



## Optimistical (Jan 7, 2018)

I found the squat regimen (I did 100 a day) to show promising results intially taking me from sensing nothing to sensing the bubbles escaping...that was huge as I had seen no improvement by following another exercise plan (the "beginner" plan Poker shared, which disclaimer, is not his full exercise plan)

After SNS failing, I decided I need to amp up my exercise plan and have been doing a decently intense workout routine for almost two weeks now

I feel less descent in the pelvic area, but it's not a miracle or anything yet. Im giving it *6 months* before deciding on the effectiveness. This is what Ive been doing generally:

pelvic exercises + stretches
-200 squats squeeze at top
-60 hip rotations per side
-25 donkey kicks per side + 50 donkey kick pulses per side (done right after kicks no rest) 
-50 bridges with 15llb kettlebell held ontop for more resistance
-50 butterfly bridges
-10 one legged bridges per side (real burning right there)
-10 ab scissor exercises (still want to increase but these are sooo brutal lol)
-1 minute Plank held
-15 kicking lunges per side
-30 seconds Horse Stance held

The past 3 days I've been extremely sore so I cut back and didnt do the last 5 exercises, also took a day off in between,

I think I am realizing that rest will be necessary to keep this sustainable and also allow my muscles to rebuild. Also Im planning on doing alternating days of upper and lower body. Along with hypopressive abdominals, isometric buttock squeezes, and breathing/relaxation exercises.

It's definitely true that many of use share being chronically tense in the pelvic region, which ends up causing muscle weakness...so i can definitely see relaxation that as being a huge part of the road to recovery.... i mean pelvic therapists in the past had told me this, but i don't think i took the breathing/relaxation things seriously enough...nor did i take the exercising seriosly enough. You have to be dedicated, diligent and really feel like you're working out to see true developments in area.

As for colostomy, we need to be able to embrace and ensure that those who have undergone the surgery still feel welcome within the community - we're already marginalized as a group, let's not attack those who choose this path....the reality is, it actually is used as a last-resource solution for frank fecal incontinence that has not responded to any other therapy, so I can see why those with LG after trying every last other thing might opt for it.

Or they may opt for it sooner into their journey. We're all entitled to do manage this as we deem most appropriate for our own specific journeys.

Even if you're against the bag, we're all entitled to our own path's to recovery and for some, this might include a colostomy.


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

pengu said:


> You can still smell even with a bag. Our rectums secrete mucus and the bacteria feed off it and smell like ######


But at least someone with a bag can cover someone who trolls you every fucking day with the liquid they deserve 

If Elon Musk is right about us all living in a simulation I have major issues with the programmer who invented LG, I really do not wish them well.

In theory I agree with the various people who have said that people who troll LG deserve to inhale deeply, but when you have 50 people on your case whilst trying to productively carry out the job that you're employed to do, that thought process is inadequate protection.

Whether it's school, college, work, there is no protection from bitch ass bullies.


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

pengu said:


> Yeah ok


Constructive comment. There are numerous theories put forward on this forum why LG occurs, but none of them are made by doctors.

That is the problem here, instead of speculating why this happens we should be working together to convince the relevant medical professionals that a legitimate condition exists... and let them worry about the rest. Of the many posters speculating what is the cause, how many are medical professionals?

I'd wager practically none


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

No doctor will ever know someones body as well as that person, any problems can never be described as detailed and intricately as the person understands them. the numbers of doctors that everyone has seen lurkers and all is probably numbered in the thousands relating to this condition. Very few seem to believe it as an actual issue and id wager practically none that see it as an issue are going to further the study. It is a non-invasive non-physically harming condition in which the primary resource were all trying so desperately fucking hard to overcome is the odor. Why does one need to be a doctor to understand this and study it, the amount of people actively working on this and the spectrum that is being covered is well beyond what a medical professional can do. Especially a medical professional whom doesnt share the condition, cant feel or understand what exactly is being undergone.


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

I opted for a temp loop colostomy 6 months ago. It's obviously not for everyone as I am sure we all have varying causes, but for me it's been amazing. Obviously not without it's challenges but I will never swap my life now for the hell before. I won't be reversing it until there are some significant medical advances in this area- for me, exercise did nothing to improve my situation. Just my 2 cents.

As some posters have said, a shit bag is somehow more socially acceptable than LG. And contrary to what some of you here seem to think, NO, I don't smell like crap or mucus or any other bodily fluid. Yes, if there is a leak, there will be an odour, but it is in no way comparable to LG. The issue was getting a surgeon who would operate.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

pengu said:


> You can still smell even with a bag. Our rectums secrete mucus and the bacteria feed off it and smell like ######


Pengu, do you have personal experience of having a bag? Look, respectfully, the vast majority of people on this forum have spent years and a significant part of their youth trying to resolve a problem that doctors have little to no knowledge about. The psychological damage LG has on people is significant.

If a bag isn't for you, fine, but for many others (myself included), I was sick to my back teeth of having no self esteem, being nutritionally deficient due to a limited diet and wanted to have my life back. A bag has given me all of those, so please don't assume people who have taken this route have chosen it as a quick fix. It is the most difficult choice I will have made in my life.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

That´s great gassy gas, a bag wit it´s own problems is a thousand times better than LG or however people want to call it. Thank you very much for your update, is good to know that there is a definitive and acceptable solution when everything else fails. Even when i´m doing ok it gives me a great relief to know what to do if the worst happens.


----------

